# Help! I can't open applications in dock.



## maggielong (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, my name is Maggie,

I bought a macbook Pro 17" this August. This afternoon I found I can't open the applications in the dock. When I click an application icon, it doesn't start up, but instead the Application Window with a list of all my applications jumped out. But if I click the application icon in the Application Window, it will start up. 

I am willing to start up the applications directly from the dock. Could anybody help me on it?

Another problem with my laptop is, everytime I left click a link in Safari, the link will open in a new tab of the same window. This problem came the same time as the last one. 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2009)

Maggie I hope you kept the original install disks that came with the Mac. You can boot with the install disk and before really getting into the install you can go to the Finder menu (at the top of the screen) and look for "Disk Utility". You can use that program to "Repair Disks" and "Repair Permissions". See if this helps, Good Luck.


----------



## zo219 (Sep 14, 2009)

As to your Safari problem, you can set that behavior in Safari preferences - new tab, same tab, or new window.


----------



## maggielong (Sep 14, 2009)

I reinstalled the system and now everything is right.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## splint3r (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks to all involved with this thread. I also have a MacBook Pro (new in August) that started having the same problem this morning. Several programs will open, but functionality is limited. Most of what was not open before the problem occurred will not open from the Dock at all--including apps and files.
Maybe this is a clue: even when an app is open (Safari for example right now) the menu across the top of the desktop does not change.
I'm hoping not to re-install. Any ideas? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBear (Sep 20, 2009)

Try running these troubleshooting steps.
http://thexlab.com/faqs/multipleappsquit.html


----------

